# Spay, laser or traditional



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi,

My vet has the option to pay $70 more and have a laser used instead of scalpel. 

Has anyone done this? Any problems? 

It annoys me that they don't just adopt it as standard if it's better. Why not just do it and raise the fee a bit? Seems like clever marketing and if they really cared, they would do it for all of the pups, not just the ones who can afford it.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

*Opinion Alert*. Beware: I have no vet training or any medical expertise of any kind.......but isn't a cut a cut. I mean if they are going arhtro or something like that, but what exactly is the difference between the procedures? It's not like the can make a smaller incision or heals any quicker right?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

The laser cuts and cauterizes all at once. They say they heal quicker. My vet has said it is a big plus for a female but really does not make a difference on a male.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Inga said:


> The laser cuts and cauterizes all at once. They say they heal quicker. My vet has said it is a big plus for a female but really does not make a difference on a male.


Again, showing my lack of vet knowledge, you're talking about inside cuts right? I mean the initial incision, you wouldn't want to caurterize would you? Wouldn't that actually lead to more scarring because of the reduction of blood flow to the wound?


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

The laser technology thing is somewhat 'new' with most vets, and it is 'better' imo, because at the same time that it cuts it cauterizes the cut, so less bleeding, as well as less risk of infection. And it is used on the outside as well. Our dogs and cats, who were all done this way have literally no scarring (other than what would be expected...so, no, there is no visible difference, between the two, just because of the cauterizing). 

Cutting is fine, so if you are comfortable with the old way, which still works just as well, gets the job done, takes the same amount of time, and the same amount of stitching, etc, I would just go with it. 

Our clinic, I don't think even offers the 'old' scalpel way of neutering and spaying anymore...they have done the other way for a few years now.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

As love's Sophie said. I think most of the vets will be going the way of the Laser in the future. The ones that do, don't even offer scalpel cuts anymore. LOL or traditional surgery. The laser is just easier. Sadly they do pass the extra cost on to the patient. I wish there was a way to cut the cost of spay/neuters just because of the over population problem. A vet has to eat too. The cost of the equipment is pretty impressive as well.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

I wonder if they go home faster? That would be a real plus.

Thanks for the help


----------



## IslandMutts (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm not a vet, and I don't know much about the spay procedure... But my inclination would be to stick with the scalpel. Most vets have done hundreds, maybe thousands of spays with a a scalpel, then laser technology comes along and they learn how to do that and give you the option for a bit more money. But the vet, unless very young, probably has 10 times the experience using the scalpel than he does the laser.

Years ago my long-time dentist switched from used a drill to using a laser. It sounded good to me so I told him the laser was fine when he asked about preference. Well when he was drilling my cavity, he slipped the laser beam off my tooth and burned about a 1/2 inch hole in the inside of my cheek (I could stick my tongue in it). If it had been there for another second, it probably would have gone through to the outside of my face. I still see this dentist, but I make him use the drill now 

Find out which incision technique your vet is more experienced using and go with that. You don't want your dog to be his guinea pig while he practices using a new tool.


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

I know as a female if I could have female operation with laser instead of a knife I chose laser so I feel the same for the dog


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

Ouch Island, good point. I will ask when she goes for her 16 week shot next week.


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

I would ask your vet what the experience level is on each procedure. 
Laser, from what I understand and from what I saw in my animals is better technology but if someone is more experienced with a scalpel you want to go wtih what they know. Also, I would see what their feedback is on the two procedures. If they are offering laser there must be a reason for is would be my first question to them.
Lilly & my cat were done with laser, it was the only procedure they do & both did very well.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

If your vet is well versed in the procedure, then go for laser surgery. Will your vet be doing a laparoscopy? In contrast to open abdominal surgery, laparoscopy usually involves less pain, less risk, less scarring, and faster recovery. Laparoscopy is *so much less invasive* than traditional abdominal surgery.

This procedure to remove the uterus can, in some cases, be performed using laparoscopy. The uterus is cut away with the aid of the laparoscopic instruments and then the uterus is removed through the vagina.

Laparoscopy is a type of surgical procedure in which a small incision is made, usually in the navel, through which a viewing tube (laparoscope) is inserted. The viewing tube has a small camera on the eyepiece. This allows the doctor to examine the abdominal and pelvic organs on a video monitor connected to the tube. Other small incisions can be made to insert instruments to perform procedures. Laparoscopy can be done to diagnose conditions or to perform certain types of operations. It is less invasive than regular open abdominal surgery (laparotomy).


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

After reading this post, I started searching around the net and found an article yall might find interesting. Not on lazers or minimal evasive surgery but on spaying.>Here's the link:
http://www.mvma.org/Proceedings/SAI/Friday/SAIFri2.htm


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

For my own personal pet, I'd probably opt for the laser (which our vet does not offer). They give people a choice b/c people like choice...and the cost difference may make a difference for some people.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

After reading this post, I did some more searching since my 2 young women will need to be spayed in the next 6 months. I found this site on the minimal invasive spay surgery. Pretty interesting but very graphic> so be prepared for that. Here's the link>
http://www.metzgeranimal.com/JanFeb_Kees_pgs38-41.pdf

I'd like to know the cost involved,and where you had it done, if any of yall have had this procedure done on your pups. I've got 2 that would need it done, David


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for all of the info and link. 

I am going to do the laser.


----------

